
Most of population need to get coronavirus to achieve herd immunity - suparpat
https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-millions-of-britons-will-need-to-contract-covid-19-for-herd-immunity-11956793
======
lm28469
> 60% of people will need to become infected

Meh, most likely 40-70% will get it anyway and then they'll be able to say
"eh, it just went as we planned"

